

The Original Lucasfilm Games Team Talk About Life at Skywalker Ranch - jsnell
http://www.usgamer.net/articles/i-actually-was-hunting-ewoks-lucasfilm-games-the-early-years

======
Kurtz79
The Secret of Monkey Island is probably my favorite game of all time.

I remember saving for the better part of a year to buy the ridiculously
expensive 512K expansion module for my Amiga 500, basically just for being
able to play it. The moment the memorable intro music started playing I knew
it was worth it.

All the games from Maniac Mansion up to Grim Fandango are absolute classics,
some of the fondest memories I have of video games.

~~~
colmvp
Do you recall how much was the expansion module?

~~~
Kurtz79
Not really, but it was definitely this weird triangle-shaped brick:

[http://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m1ZaYEMj4L9eCCMBaPuZ0...](http://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m1ZaYEMj4L9eCCMBaPuZ0pw.jpg)

Now it sells for 25$ on Ebay, apparently :)

~~~
officialjunk
random price(time) data point: in 1993, a 500mb external scsi hard drive cost
me $500.

------
tenfingers
The "Adventure" genre is basically gone. Are there any new titles in the likes
of the old LucasFilm games being produced today?

I have very fond memories of playing most of the cited games, including many
other titles from Sierra as well. They hit a sweet spot of difficulty and
overall very nice graphics/story that's difficult to match.

It's also impressive how well these games have aged. You can pick up any of
these titles on ScummVM and still be entertained for days/weeks.

~~~
ericcholis
Adventure games have seen a bit of a renaissance with the rise in indie
publishers. Take a look at Telltale Games' and Double Fine Productions'
offerings. Of course, these two publishers have former LucasArts
developers....

~~~
Osmium
Double Fine Productions is definitely worth checking out. They've recently
released Broken Age, a successfully-kickstarted effort. Act I is out now and
is absolutely wonderful (in my personal opinion), with Act II still in
development.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_Age](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broken_Age)

For those not in the know, Double Fine Productions was founded by Tim Schafer,
who is ex-LucasArts and was lead on Grim Fandango and heavily involved in the
Monkey Island series too.

~~~
bentcorner
I _just_ finished Act I last night. Amazing game, and regrettably (although
understandably) too short.

It's been years since I've played a good adventure game, and Broken Age
definitely scratched that itch.

I played the latter half of Shay's storyline with my daughter (she was amused
by the teleporter's side effects), we're going to replay Vella's storyline
since she missed that part.

~~~
valvar
I found Broken Age to be terrible. Visually it was not too bad, but the great
puzzles and whacky humour were almost entirely gone. A small fraction
remained, but definitely not enough to motivate the price - especially when
considering the length.

A game that _did_ manage to get it almost entirely right, though (not
extremely visually appealing when compared to 2d art, but still decent), is
The Book of Unwritten Tales (and also its prequel, though I did not like it
quite as much).

Oh, and there is actually a _ton_ of fantastic, and _free_ , adventure games
made by amateurs over here:
[http://www.adventuregamestudio.co.uk/site/games/](http://www.adventuregamestudio.co.uk/site/games/)

People don't talk about the games made by the AGS community too much, and they
keep a lot to themselves, which is a pity, because there are some true gems
there.

~~~
Chattered
[http://www.sizefivegames.com/games/ben-there-dan-
that/](http://www.sizefivegames.com/games/ben-there-dan-that/)

It's an extremely self-referential parody of adventure games, made by guys who
clearly love the genre. I found it a _lot_ of fun.

------
jason_slack
The article mentioned Commodore 64 and wow, that takes me back. I remember
being about 10, we had a Commodore 64 and I spent my weekends typing in
programs from "The Gazette" magazine and getting them to run. When we got a
cassette deck to save to I was in heaven. I remember asking my dad for the
cassette deck stating I didn't want to have to re-type these each time I
wanted to play it. Then the floppy came out!

------
Pxtl
I always feel like people get too stuck on Star Wars and adventure games when
they talk about early Lucasfilm. Lucasfilm did make some other games, and they
were incredibly creative genre-busters. BallBlazer, Metal Warriors, Night
Shift, etc.

------
aluhut
God this drop down header is annoying. I don't even understand why it comes
down even if I don't have my mouse near it.

However. Thank you for the nice lunch read :)

------
afterburner
Anybody remember Strike Fleet?

